# 2016 Nissan Rogue S Help with LED lights?



## mcazares (Jul 23, 2017)

So I have been looking around for aftermarket LED lights for my low beams and high beams. Are they the same part? Meaning if I buy the low beams I can buy two sets because the other set will fit the high beams? Has anyone changed them? And if so what website did you get them from?


----------

